# NYPD Officer's Son Shoots Self With Police Gun



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

A 10-year-old boy shot himself in the head with his father's police gun while playing in the basement at his Long Island home, authorities said. He was hospitalized Monday on a life-support system.

Tyler Dunne's mother and little sister were home with him when the shooting took place around 6:15 p.m. Sunday. Nassau County police said they were trying to figure out where the .38-caliber handgun was in the house and how the boy got it.

The boy's father, Joseph Dunne, is an officer with the New York Police Department. He was at work when his son shot himself, neighbors said.

The NYPD referred questions about the officer and the shooting to Nassau County police, who didn't immediately release any other information.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

He shot himself with dad's _"Police Gun",_ but dad was at work. I Guess Dad didn't need the gun. :shock:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York: Safety first for cops' firearms

Copyright 2006 Newsday, Inc.

By ANTHONY DESTEFANO

MASSAPEQUA, N.Y. - City police officers can have firearms while on or off duty but have to safeguard them at all times, according to police regulations. 
Though there are no specific rules regarding the custody of an officer's firearms in the home, the general requirement to keep the weapons secure covers possession of an officer's both official and off-duty revolver, a police spokesman said.

After the 10-year-old son of Police Officer Joseph Dunne critically wounded himself with his father's gun Sunday night, the NYPD's Internal Affairs Bureau began an investigation into the incident, the spokesman said.

Dunne remained on regular duty status yesterday, officials said.

Officers can have both a 9mm service handgun provided by the NYPD and an off-duty weapon that can be of .38-caliber and is purchased separately. Both can be kept at home.

Other regulations prohibit officers from storing weapons in unattended vehicles and modifying them without permission. Off-duty officers are advised not to carry a weapon when the circumstances, such as participation in sporting events or attendance at a beach or pool, make it unadvisable.

*Related Story: **N.Y. boy, 10, shoots self with dad's police gun*

*Related Story: **N.Y boy clings to life after accidental shooting* [/B]








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

So....he died?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> So....he died?


A 10-year-old boy shot himself in the head with his father's police gun while playing in the basement at his Long Island home, authorities said. He was hospitalized Monday on a life-support system.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> So....he died?


the family made the decision to take him off life-support.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NYPD officer's son dies*

Newsday.com

MASSAPEQUA, N.Y. &mdasdh; The 10-year-old boy who shot himself in the head with his police officer dad's gun earlier this week has died, police said. The boy's family said his organs would be donated to save others.

Tyler Dunne was pronounced dead at 11:51 a.m. Tuesday at Nassau University Medical Center, where he had been on life support since the Sunday evening shooting.

Hospital officials would not say whether his parents decided to take him off life support, but spokeswoman Shelley Lotenberg released a statement from the family saying that Tyler "passed into a better place" and "is giving life to others through the gift of organ donation."

*Full Story:* NYPD officer's son, 10, dies after accidentally shooting self

*Related Story:* N.Y boy clings to life after accidental shooting


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That's sad, although I still don't understand how the dad was at work and the work gun was at home...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

badogg88 said:


> That's sad, although I still don't understand how the dad was at work and the work gun was at home...


I believe NYPD allows officers to carry a backup weapon, so a snubby revolver would probably be considered a duty gun.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ooh, so it's probably a media distorting the story a little bit?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

No...to elaborate a little more on what Delta said...the NYPD issues both an On duty and OFF duty weapon...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is with kids shooting daddies service guns lately?


----------

